# Photoshop CS2 error for Mac OS X



## karinaxxx (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi,

When i open up Photoshop, I get this error



How do I fix it? Please help!!


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

did you install something else since you last ran photoshop?
you could reinstall photoshop in case files have been corrupted/deleted.


----------



## karinaxxx (Feb 28, 2006)

I haven't installed anything, it was working in the morning and when i went to use it in the afternoon it came up with that message. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling it, but it doesn't make any difference!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It looks like a fairly common problem on some design forums I've looked at. Couldn't find a solution though. Most people reinstall Photoshop or delete their preferences, but this doesn't always solve it. Note: uninstalling doesn't remove the preferences file.

One suggestion was to reinstall the Helvetica font, as Photoshop reverts to this when it comes across any corrupt (or sometimes foreign language) font files on your system. I don't use a Mac, but is there any way you can test your fonts for faulty ones, some sort of font viewer? In Windows you do this through Control Panel.


----------



## karinaxxx (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for that info, i tried the font thing, but it didn't work, it just made my computer crash, so i think it did have something to do with the fonts, so i just re-installed OSX and i reinstalled Photoshop, it works fine now! Thanks for all ur help! x


----------

